# Sunscreen for dogs



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Since my boy Willie just loves to sunbathe, he has suffered from a sunburned nose more than once. I was wondering if anyone else on the V forums has tried sunscreen on their dogs. I just ordered a bottle of some stuff called Epi-Pet Sunscreen Sun Protector. It's the only one approved by the FDA (Food & Drug Administration, USA) for use on dogs and horses (but not cats). Whether it does the job or not remains to be seen. I did a little online research, and that's what I ended up buying. It's expensive, though. Anyone else have another solution?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

You will have to keep us posted. We will be spending time on the boat this summer and I would like to keep Holley protected as well.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't even know this was an issue for dogs! I guess that should be obvious though! Maybe I should get Kobi a giant floppy hat 

Oooh, a pirate hat, even better!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Now I have heard it all. : Sunscreen for dogs. I hope it tastes good. He will lick it off in no time. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA. HA! Very cute pirate hat... I'm sure Kobi would like to have one! No really, I thought the same thing about the dog licking it right off. Actually, it was my sister who pointed out to me how often Willie has a sunburn on his nose (top of it). I thought "Oh well, he's just gonna have to live with it." But then I did a little research online, and I found out that dogs do, in fact, get cancerous tumors on their noses... which is not so funny. Anyhow, believe me, I have my doubts about the sunscreen, too. Just thought I would let Willie try it and see how it goes. 

As a side note, I'm sixty-three years old, and have always had dogs throughout my entire adult life. I have spent literally thousands of dollars on veterinary care over the years. I'm not complaining. When I get a dog, he or she becomes part of the family. But if I can avoid a serious health issue for a few bucks, I'm going to do it. I'll be sure to post again to let everybody know if it gets licked off immediately or has a chance to work... 8)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, let us know! My wife said immediately - oh sunburn, I need to get Copper a hat! LOL! What flavor does it come in? If they have dead mouse, pheasant or hamburger; I may buy it for him!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Really, I wish I could have found unscented, but the only one I could find has a "pleasant vanilla fragrance" -- at least that's how the description was written. Didn't spot any hamburger scented. Ha! I will post back after Willie has tried it on his poor, sunburned nose. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's "Epi-Pet Sun Protector Spray" has arrived in my mailbox, but we've had nothing but clouds, rain, and thunderstorms for the last few days, with more to follow. Haven't had a chance to try it on him yet. Will post on this thread again when the sun shines! 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I did it. Yesterday afternoon I put some sunscreen on top of Willie's muzzle (just behind his actual nose). It didn't seem to bother him. You can't spray it anywhere in the area of the face/eyes. You have to squirt a little into the palm of your hand, and then apply it manually. 

I guess what I don't like about it is the fact that it's vanilla-scented. Just seems like it would be overwhelming to an animal that has so many smell receptors. Wish it came "unscented". But then again, Willie just went about his business, hunting the pesky chipmunks and taking breaks to sunbathe. 8)


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Could you tell if it made a difference or not? Hunter loves to be outside and lay in the sun so we are concerned about sunburns on his nose and also the potential long term effects too. Glad it didnt seem to bother him and he didnt try to lick it off


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, he didn't come inside sporting that bright red skin just above his nose, but I think I need to use it more than once to give it a fair review. Will post again as the summer goes on... 8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I just came across this post... So what are the results of the sunscreen? I am also considering buying some for Oquirrh as his nose is always burned also. When he was around 3 months I was worried about his ears. They got burned once, but now he has more hair on those cute floppy ears. I also just looked up if my dog has fur or hair, just a little FYI - in general, double coat dogs would be fur, single coat would be hair. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I've used the Epi-Pet Sun Protector Spray a number of times now, and it does seems to work! The only place Willie really burns is on his nose (not actually his nose, but just behind his nose on the top of his muzzle). 

I haven't sprayed it directly on him. I spray a little bit into the palm of my hand, and then apply it manually to the area most prone to sunburn (as I said before). He doesn't seem to mind it at all. It does have a vanilla scent, but it's fairly mild and does fade. Willie is a dog who loves to sunbathe. 8) I would have preferred unscented, for his sake. For that reason only, I give it four stars out of five.


----------

